# How many countries?



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 7, 2009)

Have now been to 3 to 6 different countries, depending on how you count them. 

US, Canada, CSA, Texas, Conch Republic and Mexico. 

Hows about you?


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 7, 2009)

Born in the US, traveled to or lived briefly in: England, Ireland, France, Mexico, Costa Rica, Central African Republic, Republic of the Congo, Japan.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 7, 2009)

Crikey Jenny, you've gotten around!

I've been relatively untravelled but can pad my list a bit:

England, Wales, Scotland, Ireland, America, Canada, Spain

America I can only count for the best part of a day I spent at Chicago O'hare, Ireland I went to when I was only a year or so old and Spain because that is where I was conceived :lol:.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 7, 2009)

All over Canada, all over the US, all over Northern Ireland and Scotland.
But I have a list a mile long of places I *WANT* to go...


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 7, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Crikey Jenny, you've gotten around!


 
I've heard that one before.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 7, 2009)

12 countries besides the US, if you count Okinawa and Japan as 2 (which I do).

Mexico
Canada
Fiji
Pago-Pago (American Samoa)
Australia
Okinawa
Japan
Peoples Republic of China
South Korea
Germany
Brazil
The Philippines


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 7, 2009)

England, Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland, Cornwall, Channel Islands, France, Belgium, Netherlands, Luxembourg, Germany, Italy, Liechtenstein,Switzerland, Monaco, Cyprus and a couple of other places which shall be nameless due to them real dumps lol!


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 7, 2009)

I've been to Wales to, but I always forget to separate it from England. Oops.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2009)

US, Canada, Japan, China, Harvard University Campus....

oops.... sorry my mistake the Harvard campus would be another world, not another country


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 7, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> US, Canada, Japan, China, Harvard University Campus....
> 
> oops.... sorry my mistake the Harvard campus would be another world, not another country



Yeah, I want to go back and add one country for the times I've visited the People's Republic of Boulder, Colorado.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 7, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> I've been to Wales to, but I always forget to separate it from England. Oops.


 
That's not a good thing to do, they'll come and burn your house down!
Very much a separate country, has it's own language and own government! Besides it adds to your total of countries visited lol! If you've been to the Isle of Man that's another country to add.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah, I want to go back and add one country for the times I've visited the People's Republic of Boulder, Colorado.


 
I've heard the same thnig said of Salt Lake City Utah too, but I have never been there


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 7, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> I've heard the same thnig said of Salt Lake City Utah too, but I have never been there



I've worked in SLC.   It's...interesting...  Very beautiful, though.


----------



## TKDHomeSchooler (Dec 7, 2009)

Can I count California, or does that count as another planet?

I have traveled to:

Singapore
China
England
France
Germany
The Netherlands
Switzerland
Japan
India

All for work, now I work at a place where 90% of my users are in the same building, kind of boring.  I miss the traveling and meeting/learning other cultures.


----------



## Stac3y (Dec 7, 2009)

U.S., Mexico, and New Orleans.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 7, 2009)

Are we confining ourselves to our particular solar system or even galaxy?

The people of Toronto think that they and their city are the centre of the Universe, so really outside of a multiverse, there's really not many more places to go....


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 7, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> That's not a good thing to do, they'll come and burn your house down!
> Very much a separate country, has it's own language and own government! Besides it adds to your total of countries visited lol! If you've been to the Isle of Man that's another country to add.


 
Fortunately the Welsh seem to be an insular lot and they surely don't give a damn what I think. It is very beautiful, though. I loved Ireland. I was traveling with my husband of the time, and we went all the way across Ireland on the bus, stopping in Roscommon where a friend of mine was doing a historical archaeological dig. We then went to Connemara in Galway and took the ferry to Inisheer Island and camped on the beach right beneath that castle on the hill. We went for long walks around the island, encountering many sheep, and I once stopped for a pee and squatted right onto a thistle.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 7, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> Fortunately the Welsh seem to be an insular lot and they surely don't give a damn what I think. It is very beautiful, though. I loved Ireland. I was traveling with my husband of the time, and we went all the way across Ireland on the bus, stopping in Roscommon where a friend of mine was doing a historical archaeological dig. We then went to Connemara in Galway and took the ferry to Inisheer Island and camped on the beach right beneath that castle on the hill. We went for long walks around the island, encountering many sheep, and I once stopped for a pee and squatted right onto a thistle.


 
Well you can count Ireland as the two countries it is lol! The only times I've been in Ireland they've been trying to harm me. The situation is only a little improved but bombs are still going off, people still dying, it just doesn't make the news any more.
 The Welsh are very touchy about what people think about them, I've never found them insular rather I've found them defensive more than anything else after their terrible treatment at the hands of the English. They are a proud people have suffered greatly through the centuries for being Welsh. I guess the Welsh are easy to overlook with them being such a tiny country.
http://openlearn.open.ac.uk/course/view.php?id=3805


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I've worked in SLC. It's...interesting... Very beautiful, though.


 
I was told, by a friend once, that as long as I just stood there and didn't move or open my mouth I could fit right in at Salt Lake City


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 7, 2009)

US - 43 of the 50 states I have driven through and put boots on the ground. (* Including Conch Republic  *)


Canada - Only Ontario and Ottawa

Mexico - Mexico State - Neuvo Leon - Coahuila - Baja

Germany

France

Switzerland

Italy

Japan

New Zealand

9 Countries plus the specials that are not recognized as Bob stated. 


I took one trip from Detroit Michigan USA to Munich Germany and from Germany flew over Russia to Nagoya Japan, and from Nagoya Japan flew back to Detroit. Post 9/11/2001 - Talk about security checks for one way tickets. And trying to explain flyng around the planet.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 7, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> The CSA and Reoublic of Texas are not recognised countries in any way shape or form. The dillusion that 'The South will Rise Again' is a load of crap. Most of the Old South is too heavily dependent on the rest of the US. Texas simply wouldn't be able to sustain itself for any length of time if it were to become independent of the US. It'll come crawling back like it already has.


And yet you missed commenting on the Conch Republic. 

I said depending on how you count, and the Republic of Texas had recognition at one time. Also, I can get a Republic of Texas and a Conch Republic passport. Haven't found a CSA one yet though I'm sure they exist. LOL. I'll ignore the rest of your ignorance as this is a light hearted thread and I am gassy from much lobster and fine dining this past week.

I look forward to visiting the Kingdom of Hawaii in the next year or so as well. 
(They, like the RoT and CR also issue passports, though of course the US doesn't recognize them.)

I've also been to 44% of the US. Before I exit this plane of existence, I want to visit it all, and all of Canada.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry but for those of us outside of the USA...
What or where is the "Conch Republic" ?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 7, 2009)

http://www.conchrepublic.com/

Take US 1 out of Florida and head south.  Be sure to bring your swim trunks and stop at Margarittaville. 


This gives some intel on the history and validity of their passports.
http://www.conchrepublic.com/republic_position.htm


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

Switzerland, England, Scottland, Wales, North and South Ireland, East and West Germany, Netherlands, Luxembourg, Belgium, France, Spain, Portugal, Italy, Morocco, Algeria, Mexico, Canada and pretty much every state in the continental US. Have not made it to Hawaii or Alaska yet.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 7, 2009)

US
Mexico
Honduras
Costa Rica
Panama
Ecuador
United Kingdoms (England, Scotland)
Germany
Austria
Yugoslavia (now Serbia and Croatia)
Hungary
Italy
Greece
Thailand
Hong Kong (pre re-unification with China)
Japan
New Zealand

Since then I've let my passport lapse and haven't been out of the continental US for about 8 years.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 7, 2009)

Every province and one territory of Canada.
Quite a bit of travel in the US.
A couple of trips to Mexico.

Everything else is for retirement.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 7, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Are we confining ourselves to our particular solar system or even galaxy?
> 
> The people of Toronto think that they and their city are the centre of the Universe, so really outside of a multiverse, there's really not many more places to go....



:lfao:

Yeah, you're right. But then there's that saying, "See Guelph, then die."


----------



## Carol (Dec 7, 2009)

Japan, Spain, Andorra, Mexico, and Canada. Puerto Rico too...but I don't feel like arguing over whether its a country or not.  Andorra, either, for that matter.

8 hours in Germany stuck at Frankfurt Airport, if that counts.  I was stunned at the draft beer they served at the airport...I hated it.  The selections were all these rather light Pilsners that were disappointingly bland.  

My boss has said that I'm "slated to visit Colombia in 2-3 months" for the last....oh....2+ years.  :lol:


----------



## K-man (Dec 7, 2009)

Born in Australia and visited:
Japan, Thailand, New Zealand, South Africa, Zimbabwe, Zambia, Morocco, Spain (Does Gibralta count as extra?), Turkey, France, Germany, Austria, England (including Northern Ireland and Wales), Republic of Ireland, United Arab Emirates, Canada and the good ole US of A. 
Okinawa next April to train.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 7, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Well you can count Ireland as the two countries it is lol! The only times I've been in Ireland they've been trying to harm me.


 
I was never in N Ireland, only the south. They were utterly kind and charming to me. They hated my English husband.


----------



## crushing (Dec 7, 2009)

USA, Canada, Germany, Austria, Switzerland, Italy, France, Saudi Arabia, China, Hong Kong, Portugal (The Azores specifically), Japan (if you count layovers)

I would love to go get back to Europe and drink some beer in Belgium.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 7, 2009)

crushing said:


> Japan (if you count layovers)


 
That is totally cheating.


----------



## crushing (Dec 7, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> That is totally cheating.


 
That's what I thought.  Strike Japan from my list!


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 7, 2009)

You still have to do pushups.


----------



## David43515 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> 12 countries besides the US, if you count Okinawa and Japan as 2 (which I do).


So do the few Okinawans I know....but not in front of the Japanese :wink2:

USA
Japan
Chile
Peru (one day)
Bolivia (if you count a layover at the airport)

Grew up 90 minutes south of Detroit, and I`ve never been to Canada


----------



## Korppi76 (Dec 8, 2009)

I am not sure I remember all but I have been:
Finland, Estonia, Sweden, Denmark, German, France, England, Spain, Portugal, Greece, Turkey, Japan, USA, Bulgaria, Canada, Netherlands.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 8, 2009)

K-man, Gibraltar is very much separate from Spain, it's a British Dependancy. My other half was there when he was in the RAF, he couldn't go to Spain as the Spanish had closed the border between the two countries, it's not that long been opened. He's been to more countries than I have, including the Falklands and was in the first Gulf war in the seventies (Oman 1962-76) which the Allies won btw. When he went to Cyprus they were shooting at him as well (1975/6), he's a nice guy though, honestly! My shift partner is worse, he was in Aden and Malaya during the fighting as well as Falklands.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 8, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> You still have to do pushups.


I have to wait til my tummy goes down from the cruise swelling before I can do pushups. I'll do wobbles though. 

Countries I want to visit - England, Scotland, Bermuda, Jamaica, Belize, Italy, Greece, Egypt, Australia, New Zealand, Japan, China.


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 8, 2009)

US, Canada, Okinawa, Japan, and Detroit.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 8, 2009)

David43515 said:


> Grew up 90 minutes south of Detroit, and I`ve never been to Canada



Toledo?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 8, 2009)

Rich Parsons said:


> US - 43 of the 50 states I have driven through and put boots on the ground. (* Including Conch Republic  *)
> 
> 
> Canada - Only Ontario and Ottawa
> ...


 
I forgot a whole bunch of Carribean islands as well. I will have to look them up and see which ones were alone and which are held by some other country.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Toledo?


 
I have a friend who moved there, the original one, in Spain lol!


----------



## K-man (Dec 8, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> K-man, Gibraltar is very much separate from Spain, it's a British Dependancy. My other half was there when he was in the RAF, he couldn't go to Spain as the Spanish had closed the border between the two countries, it's not that long been opened. He's been to more countries than I have, including the Falklands and was in the first Gulf war in the seventies (Oman 1962-76) which the Allies won btw. When he went to Cyprus they were shooting at him as well (1975/6), he's a nice guy though, honestly! My shift partner is worse, he was in Aden and Malaya during the fighting as well as Falklands.


It's more than separate from Spain.  It's more British than Britain!!   I was considering whether or not it should have been included as England. (Never considered it part of Spain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

But in my list, I did forget Hong Kong and China.


----------



## David43515 (Dec 9, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Toledo?


 
Close enough. Delta Ohio, little town 25 miles west of Toledo. It`s so small it doesn`t show up one alot of the maps.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2009)

With so many of us being in different places that others want to visit we should start a holiday swap scheme!


----------

